# Is this good salary offer or not?



## peachtree

Hi, I have got a job offer from a international company but office in Malaysia. So they offered me salary in local standard, 7000RM plus housing 2000RM and etc. It's application engineer position, and I am originally from Korean and the salary base seems good in the local standard, but not at all in my country's standard. I have to use Korean and English both and my major works are related for Korean customers.
1. have your companies offered you in local standard or your own country's standard? 
2. when the local office hire you, do they pay you for language allowance as well?
Please, give me any advice if you have ideas about working in Malaysia as expat.  Thanks!


----------



## jlego

Hi,

I have been offered using Malaysia's standard. I believe you have a good salary package plus the housing. You can accept this if they will hire you as a permanent staff.

For the language, no, my company does not pay for it.


----------



## jasc

Hi peachtree, the salary package is a pretty good package but so far I heard language allowance is normally not paid separately. They would give you a higher salary based on your language skills so in another words already included in your salary. You can still negotiate for a higher salary, maybe RM8000 with the reason you will need to communicate in 2 languages. Also you can ask if there is any relocation allowance?


----------



## fiza

Hello there,

Rm 7000 I would say is in mid range. Can live comfortably but not too luxurious. 

But if you are single, it will be more than enuff.


----------



## alicekang88

Which city of Malaysia will you be in? Penang, Kuala Lumpur or Johor Bahru? Each city cost of living is diff. Johor is more cheaper compare to KL and Penang lol


----------



## tamimi

the main thing to consider is the city...in the capital 7k+2k will be medium offer


----------



## sendomike

There is a pretty large Korean expat community in Mont Kiara (MK).
If you are single, then you can probably get a decent studio or 1-bedroom apartment in MK.


----------



## DanielKL

May I know you what is your working experience? If you are a fresh graduate the pay seems quite reasonable


----------

